# Social Casino >  connect to facebook

## bat111

hello @ all

i have a ipad and the following problem.
when i try in bingo or slots to connect to facebook then show me the facebook app a white screen and do nothing....
have anyone an idea??? pls helb me!
thx

sory 4 my english ...i'm from germany ^^

----------


## Azriemw3

Try to clear data

----------


## bat111

thx 4 ur answer...!
you mean my cookies or which data?
cookies are reset ...
both apps are deleated and new installed... nothing help...
with my iphone i have the same problems... but only shark party apps ...the others work...  :Frown:

----------


## bat111

few minutes ago...i downloaded poker and this app can connect with fb ... -.- 
what i do wrong by bingo and slots?  :Frown:

----------

